# My videos



## jagmanx (Oct 24, 2020)

Links here








						My Videos
					

Norway 2016 -  Mostly @ 2x speed ! Roof of Norway   this is tidied and re-published as..Norway 5 (see below) Norway 1 Kristiansand to Rauland     Route Norway 2 Rauland to Kongsberg     Route...



					philmotorhome.weebly.com
				



More to come !
Currently working on 2016 (Norway first)


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 25, 2020)

Updated..... same link as above


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 27, 2020)

2 more videos
Routes included.
Same link


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 3, 2020)

My Videos
					

Norway 2016 -  Mostly @ 2x speed ! Roof of Norway   this is tidied and re-published as..Norway 5 (see below) Norway 1 Kristiansand to Rauland     Route Norway 2 Rauland to Kongsberg     Route...



					philmotorhome.weebly.com
				



Updated Norway done !


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 3, 2020)

will not open as full of google spyware ,pity


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 3, 2020)

What will not open Trev.
The Link to Weebly or the Futher linkd tt Youtube ?


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 3, 2020)

Removed see post no 10 for alternate links


----------



## Morphology (Nov 3, 2020)

The original Weebly link worked fine for me, as does that Google drive link (though you have to open it in Google docs, otherwise you'll just get the raw HTML).

Great vids - I'd love to be able to get up to Norway in the van. We'd vague plans to do so this summer, but had to make do with a quick spin round France during that all too brief respite from Lockdown.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info and comment.
Yes the "google drive"  method is a trial as some have had the website route blocked ?
We plan to go again.
The "otherway round" 2021 or 2022
Using the bridge to Malmo and going to Kiruna
Crossing to Narvik
The following the coatal route and ferriers.
The different roads in Fjordland


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 3, 2020)

Maybe this works better for some
https://youtube.com/channel/UCWaWC5TCAvkKVpy34J6dpDg

As this appears to work..
I will remove the £Google drive link in post  #7


----------



## mid4did (Nov 3, 2020)

Next time we're putting Bodo and Saltstraumen on our route,could be as soon as April/may if things have cleared up enough by then.2 bills from europarkings so far for last trip £18  and £24.None from the ferrys as yet.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 3, 2020)

Sounds good.


----------

